# Druckbereich Festlegen



## Spellchiller (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe 2 CSS in meiner Datei.


```
<link rel="stylesheet" href="http://www.im-nadelwald.de/css/dbseiten_style.css" media="screen">
<link rel="stylesheet" href="http://www.im-nadelwald.de/css/dbseiten_print.css" media="print">
```

in der dbseiten_print steht lediglich

```
@charset "utf-8";

@media print {
.hideforprint {
display:none;
}
}
```

Nun würde ich gerne bestimmt Bereiche beim drucken via 
	
	
	



```
<div class="hideforprint"> Unfug </div>
```
 ausblenden.
Jedoch wird garnichts in der Druckvorschau angezeigt.
Was ist denn daran falsch?


----------



## threadi (3. Januar 2013)

Schreib nur


```
@charset "utf-8";
 
.hideforprint {
display:none;
}
```

in die CSS-Datei für die Druckansicht. Selbst auf die Charset-Angabe könntest Du verzichten.


----------

